# compilar p/ Core 2 Duo e Quad Core, AM3 <SOLVED>

## mfdzerohour

Boa noite,

Estou com problemas na minha maquina, o HD dela está danificado e trava toda a hora tive que instalar o Windows nela, pois assim ela não trava (não sei o pq?), estava vendo três modelos de maquinas com os processadores Core 2 Duo, Quad Core e o Phenom II (am3), o gentoo sabe aproveitar os recursos destes processadores? Me parece que havia um problema com o gcc que não suportava os recursos das maquinas já está funcionando? Qual seria a melhor opção, pretendo usar a mesma como meu servidor com está tecnologia, e aproveitando e comprando um HD novo tb, obrigado espero resposta.Last edited by mfdzerohour on Mon Dec 21, 2009 3:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cassiol

Boa Tarde

recomendo utilizar a versão 4.4.2 do gcc. estou utilizando em vários dos meus servidores. estável e as otimizações para a arquitetura core 2.

recomendo a leitura dessa wiki

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags

qualquer dúvida, posta ai denovo.

----------

